# Jack Victor



## johnpark11 (Oct 19, 2009)

How's the quality? Found a very nice one BOGO at Saks to pair with a Boss.... Thanks!


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

I own one suit from Jack Victor.

My observations on this brand:
The suit is fused. (might be a con, if it matters to you)
Nice American cut suit (nice full suit)
Great everyday wear suit (really sturdy suit.... no wear marks, piling, or shine spots)

So, Overall, I like the quality of these suits.
_________

*Past discussions on Jack Victor suits/sportcoats:*
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/search/321729/?q=jack+victor

Edit: the suits are half- canvassed


----------



## Billyjo88 (Mar 6, 2010)

I bought one and wish I had not. It is fine as an everyday workhorse, but I would rather be in a full canvass.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

Agreed so far. I have a worsted Jack Victor that is a good workhorse OTR suit. RL Green level or better quality ans similar list price. Mine has pleated trousers though most I have seen are plain front. 

I do like the dark red lining... kind of Oswald Botang without the price tag.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

I could be wrong but I always believed that all Jack Victor suits were half-canvass construction. According to their website, they use a "semi-traditional" method of suit construction, which leads me to believed they are half-canvassed. Continuing in their explanation they say that they use the finest Italian woven horse hair canvas interlinings. I don't believe this is a recent occurrence although maybe they did for some time produce a low-end fused line but they certainly have been manufacturing half-canvassed suits. Also a note of interest, Jack Victor suits are manufactured in Canada in a factory near Montreal. 

Here is link of their explanation on their garment construction:


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

In a word Jack Victor suits are "underwhelming."


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

The Jack Victor suits I sell are half-canvas construction. They also line their coats with bemberg-rayon instead of acetate, which is a nice touch at their price.

I don't find them "underwhelming". They are very good mid-range suits. Jack Victor also makes a large number of private label suits for companies like J. Press, Brooks, etc. They aren't a luxury brand and are priced accordingly. Like I tell my customers, they are great everyday work suits.


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

I saw a few at Caroll & Co. a month ago for their trunk show for their MTM program, and it wasn't anything special as others have said. Price wise though, it was almost $1k so close to Southwick MTM. That being said, I'd definately prefer Southwick.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Mr. Mac & Fancyman: You're right..... I just did the pinch test and was suprise to find out that my suit was half- canvassed. I guess, I assumed this suit was fused because I heard this brand made only fused suits, so I did not bother to check to see if this suit was half- canvassed. But I guess this is good news for me, because I only paid $250.00,( befores taxes and alterations) on a half- canvassed suit. ( whoo- hoo.... This made my day)


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

That's a pretty amazing price at $250.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Nerev said:


> That's a pretty amazing price at $250.


Yeah, I bought it at The Men's Wearhouse. ( I guess they were having a sale)


----------



## johnpark11 (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, sounds like a good BOGO deal then! Thanks all!


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Nerev said:


> I saw a few at Caroll & Co. a month ago for their trunk show for their MTM program, and it wasn't anything special as others have said. Price wise though, it was almost $1k so close to Southwick MTM. That being said, I'd definately prefer Southwick.


Yes, I saw them as well at Carroll's. Stuart was pushing them at $1000. but in all honesty, I thought the cloth was terrible looking. But I have Seen JV at Nordstrom Rack for under $300


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

Tonyp said:


> Yes, I saw them as well at Carroll's. Stuart was pushing them at $1000. but in all honesty, I thought the cloth was terrible looking. But I have Seen JV at Nordstrom Rack for under $300


Did they show you that JV navy windowpane too? Jesus, that thing looked terrible.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Nerev said:


> Did they show you that JV navy windowpane too? Jesus, that thing looked terrible.


I was looking at the lighter colored suits for summer. Didn't see the WP. I really am not a big Carroll & Co. fan. Some of the stuff is ok. but they have so many private label makers, you really don't know what you are getting.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a JV charcoal track-stripe suit and a navy blazer. They both appear to be half-canvased. I paid mid-$200 for each, and I'd say they were a pretty good value for the price, though perhaps not for the original $700+ price. The blazer was made with Loro Piana S120 fabric and is very light and a nice color with pewter buttons. My tailor thought it was a very nice jacket.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

JerseyJohn said:


> I have a JV charcoal track-stripe suit and a navy blazer. They both appear to be half-canvased. I paid mid-$200 for each, and I'd say they were a pretty good value for the price, though perhaps not for the original $700+ price. The blazer was made with Loro Piana S120 fabric and is very light and a nice color with pewter buttons. My tailor thought it was a very nice jacket.


Given that the retailer probably didn't cover cost on the suit at $250, I'd say that's an excellent value!:icon_cheers:


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I own one of JV's higher end OTR models (I think the retail was a little south of $1,000). Generally speaking, it has held up exceedingly well and the drape is superb. All told, I agree with previous posters. Good, solid suit...but nothing spectacular. A little as I wear suits these days (probably 20 times a year), I imagine I will have my JV suit for a long time.


----------



## jsgoode (Nov 3, 2006)

Mr. Mac said:


> Given that the retailer probably didn't cover cost on the suit at $250, I'd say that's an excellent value!:icon_cheers:


From my point of view as a retailer, your applauding of a businessman not covering the cost of his goods has a real sting to it.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

jsgoode said:


> From my point of view as a retailer, your applauding of a businessman not covering the cost of his goods has a real sting to it.


I don't think the price police raided his store and marked inventory below cost. The merchant obviously felt it necessary to move the items.

As a retailer myself, I suppose it depends on how he manages his inventory. If he ordered clean, marked well, and had a decent sell through, he'd probably already covered cost by time he marked that suit down. If not, then it was clearly a bad buy, and that's just too bad. It happens to every business, but part of being a good menswear retailer is not turning a bad buying decision into an inventory killer by clinging to a dog in hope of making a profit. Blow it out, get your money out of it, and live to fight another day.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

JV is a fine company. Good suits with good construction (not very good, or excellent) and a fair price. Most are priced $895 or so. Not a bad deal at full cost, pretty good deal at 20 or 30% off. Know what you are buying. Don't buy crap, but don't expect to get luxury goods at crap prices and expect great service. If I needed a suit right now, I'd have no problem walking in Great Scott and paying full price for a JV. Knowledgeable salesmen and quality service mean something, no matter what forums like these say most of the time.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

thefancyman said:


> I could be wrong but I always believed that all Jack Victor suits were half-canvass construction. According to their website, they use a "semi-traditional" method of suit construction, which leads me to believed they are half-canvassed. Continuing in their explanation they say that they use the finest Italian woven horse hair canvas interlinings. I don't believe this is a recent occurrence although maybe they did for some time produce a low-end fused line but they certainly have been manufacturing half-canvassed suits. Also a note of interest, Jack Victor suits are manufactured in Canada in a factory near Montreal.
> 
> Here is link of their explanation on their garment construction:


I ordered a Jack Victor suit marked down to $278 on Sierra Trading Post earlier today. It implied some form of canvassing:



> Bi-stretch woven interlinings are made of superior Italian canvas


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

JV suits are on par with most of the others you will find at MW or JAB. I'd rather spend a bit more and upgrade to HF Mainline.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

alphadelta said:


> JV suits are on par with most of the others you will find at MW or JAB. I'd rather spend a bit more and upgrade to HF Mainline.


I would put them a peg or two higher than Men's Wearhouse in-house brands and the good folks at Jos. A. Bank. I don't know if Jack Victor is worth the full MSRP price, but what is anymore. I paid about $700 or so for a Jack Victor three-button (I have rolled the lapels to a two-button), navy pinstripe, side vented suit about four years ago. It is very nice and gets compliments. The cut is a tad boxy in the shoulders, but is a fine suit. I probably overpaid, but certainly think you can't beat the Jack Victor deals found on Sierra Trading Post.


----------



## Lamb22 (May 12, 2020)

I payed $850 & $900 here recently for my Jack Victor suits from a men’s specialty store. Is there a way to know if I was over charged for an equal or lesser suit then if I had bought from MW?


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Lamb22 said:


> I payed $850 & $900 here recently for my Jack Victor suits from a men's specialty store. Is there a way to know if I was over charged for an equal or lesser suit then if I had bought from MW?


What? Are you asking if, for $850 or $900, you could have obtained a suit of equal or better quality at the Men's Wearhouse? Or if, at MW, you could have gotten a suit of the same quality as your Jack Victors for a lower price?

If you could have gotten a suit of equal quality at MW, then no harm, no foul. On the other hand, if-oh, never mind.

Instead, answer these questions: Do you like your two new Jack Victor suits? Do they fit you well? If the answer to both questions is "Yes," then just enjoy the suits and compare prices the next time you're in the market for a suit.

If the answer to either one of the questions is "No," then you overpaid.


----------

